# Which M30 has the LSD??



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I found a Infinity M30 at this pick n pull but I dont see any evidence of a LSD Diff. What am I looking for? I couldn't see any orange sticker VLSD. Did all the M30's come with the LSD or only certain models? I cant remember the year it was, please forgive me. Is there a sure fire way to know because I dont want to put in all the effort if its not.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Please I cant find any info on this M30 LSD. This item wont last in the lot if it is a LSD. Urgent help please.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I thought they were all LSD. It's easy to find out. You can spin one wheel while a buddy holds the other. If it locks, you've got LSD.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I just found out from another forum that the M30 LSD does NOT fit. try this guys website www.ka24development or something.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, it doesn't bolt in, but you can make other LSD's fit in the 240SX. The typical diff swaps are the R200 VLSD's, from the Silvia, Q45, J30, etc. The M30 might have the R180 diff.


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

I was under the impression they were all LSD, I have my eyes on one right now. Go V6!


----------

